# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Loro Boriçi

## Brari

Fusha e Shallvares nuk mund të përfytyrohet pa Loro Boriçin

Nga Orhan Sakiqi

Kjo është e vërtetë. Sa herë më kujtohet fusha sportive, nuk mund të rri pa kujtesën e Loros së madh. Koha e tregoi sa i madh ka qenë ai, mbase jo për ndeshjet e shumta me ekipin kombëtar, por për karakterin e tij, për thjeshtësinë e komunikimit me të gjithë e deri te ne, fëmijët e asaj kohe, për seriozitetin e punës.

Para disa kohësh, në një nga emisionet e RAI-t: Storia siamo noi (Historia jemi ne), ku trajtohen figura të rëndësishme të Italisë në të gjitha fushat, u trajtua kapiteni dhe mbrojtësi i kombëtares, Fachetti. Një emision për më shumë se dy orë për atë, ku u fol nga shumë personalitete jo vetëm të sportit, si një simbol i Italisë. Kështu edhe për ne Boriçi mbetet simbol i papërsëritshëm. 

Për mua, kontakti i parë me Boriçin ka qenë në fushën e Shallvares, ku me siguri ai ka luajtur atje edhe më parë, mbase nga mesi i viteve 30, para se të shkonte në Itali. Më vonë, në vitin 1947 apo 48, i ardhur nga Vllaznia te Partizani, ai rrinte bashkë me shokët e klubit në një ndërtesë njëkatëshe, pranë shtëpisë Topi dhe jo më shumë se 200 m nga fusha sportive e Shallvares. Pas stërvitjes së tij, Loro na organizonte ndeshje ndërmjet fëmijëve, duke i ndarë në grupime sipas moshave, ose si i thonë sot, në breza sportivë. Këtë e bënte vullnetarisht. Vëllezërit Mema, vëllezërit Ruci e shumë futbollistë të mëvonshëm këtu kanë marrë mësimet e para.

Shumë herë, në mungesë të një vendi të veçantë zhveshjeje, Loro zhvishej dhe lahej në shtëpinë tonë dhe aty linte edhe pjesë të pajisjeve të tij. Këto pastaj, kur ai largohej, bënim garë kush ti vishte si provë. Fanelën e tij me numrin 9 donin ta provonin të gjithë. Një dashamirës marangoz i solli pastaj një dollap, të cilin e vendosi në dhomën e zhveshjes, kështu që nuk pati nevojë për shtëpinë tonë. Mendoni se në çfarë konditash stërviteshin kampionët e ardhshëm ballkanikë. 

Më kujtohen stërvitjet e kombëtares sonë nën drejtimin e trajnerit kroat për përgatitjen e Ballkaniadës së vitit 1946. Bashkë me Llambin, Parapanin, Spahiun, Biçakun, Telitin, Pozelin Mirashin e shokë i dhuruan vendit Kupën Ballkanike. Siç shkruan Dizdari: Boriçi, shtatlartë, i fuqishëm, elegant, i një bukurie autentike të racës ilirike, ngjitet në podium për të marrë kupën. Marrja e kupës dhe një rreth dafine në kokë më kujtohen shumë mirë.

Loro ishte një sportist i gjithanshëm. Ai luante shumë mirë pinpong deri në rang kampionati. Ndeshjet e tij në parkun sportiv Rinia me Qemal Voglin tërhiqnin një numër të madh sportdashësish që ndaheshin sipas preferencave të futbollit. Ata luanin të dy shumë mirë dhe me inat. Loro ishte më i kujdesshëm dhe racional, kurse Qemali më i vrullshëm. Lufta bëhej për çdo pikë. Loro luante edhe volejboll dhe tek- tuk merrte edhe raketën e tenisit. Ky sport, - thoshte, - shërben për të mprehur syun. I duhet sidomos portierit. Interesant ishte se Loro nuk përtonte të na fliste edhe ne fëmijëve të atij brezi. Dy episode: Në një ndeshje me Dinamon, humbi një gol me kokë ngjitur me vijën fatale të portës. Nuk i rashë unë topit me kry, por më ra mue topi në kry, - tha Loro pas pyetjes sonë dhe vazhdonte të qeshte, karakteristikë e tij e përhershme. E dyta, tufën e zakonshme me lule, në fillim të një ndeshjeje, na e hidhte neve në tribunën anësore pesëlekëshe.

Nga mesi i viteve 60, kur erdhëm në mend tanë çështë e drejta, kur edhe futbolli kishte preferencë politike, u afruam me Tiranën, por pa u larguar nga dashamirësia për Loron personalisht.

Një miqësi të gjatë me Boriçin ka mbajtur shoku dhe miku im i hershëm ing. Piro Bedo. Ata i shihje bashkë në rrugë, në kafe etj. Mbase inxhinieria e urave dhe futbolli kanë të përbashkët artin dhe racionalen. Ai më kujton disa momente interesante ose se çfarë gjërash i kanë bërë Loros më shumë përshtypje nga karriera e tij, të thëna nga vetë ai:

- Goli ndaj Dinamos, i shënuar në vitet 50. Vogli e priti topin, por, sipas tij, ishte kryer një faull, kështu që e dorëzon topin në vend. Loro që nuk ishte pranë vendit, afrohet me vrap atje dhe shënon. Goli ishte i vlefshëm.

- Goli i famshëm i shënuar kundër Skënderbeut të Korçës. Topin e godet portier Maliqati. Boriçi në mes të fushës i jep shenjë Resmes që niset dhe pa rënë topi në tokë, e pason nga ai, që gjithashtu pa ndaluar e dërgon në rrjetë. Deri tani unë nuk kam parë një gol të tillë me tri takime, përfshirë portierin, pa rënë topi në tokë. Mbase duhet shënuar në Gines.

- Piro thotë se Loro nuk harronte ndeshjen me Irlandën e Veriut të Best-it të famshëm. Ai barazim historik 1-1 e eliminoi atë, duke çuar në finale Zvicrën. Aty ai aktizoi për herë të parë me kombëtaren 5-6 lojtarë të rinj si Haxhiu, Rudi e Zhega që ishte edhe shënuesi i golit. Ishte guxim i madh të aktivizoje pesë 20-vjeçarë në një ndeshje kaq të rëndësishme.

- Në ndeshjen e famshme të kombëtares sonë në vitin 1971 kundër Gjermanisë perëndimore, mbas eliminimit nga ne më 1967, kur ajo nuk shkoi në Europianin e vitit 1968, pritej që ajo të vinte këtu me formacionin më të mirë, duke marrë edhe Shnelingerin nga Milan. Për mua, - thoshte Loro, - ishte problem kush do të luante kundër Bekenbauerit. Vendosi që do të luante Sabah Bici. Por ai duhej përgatitur për këtë. Gjeta dhe porosita gazeta e revista të specializuara, të cilat përshkruanin lojën e Bekenbauerit. Sabahu nuk dallohej për regjim të fortë sportiv. Mbasi e ndrydha mirë me çelës, arrita që të bëj përgatitje speciale me të. Atë ditë Bici zhvilloi një lojë të shkëlqyer. Bekenbaueri, i pyetur nga shtypi se cili lojtar i kishte bërë më shumë përshtypje, u përgjigj: Më ka bërë përshtypje kundërshtari im direkt, Bici, megjithëse te ne, në Gjermani, njihet më shumë Pano.

Boriçi hyn te historia jemi ne, sepse ai ishte kapiten dhe më vonë trajner i skuadrës kombëtare, ishte nga ata që luajtën me sukses në Itali, por kthehet në atdhe me gjithë ofertat, ishte specialisti i parë që shkoi të japë përvojë si trajner në një kombëtare të huaj, ishte ai që në zigzaget e kohës pranoi të stërvisë dhe të luajë, pra trajner dhe lojtar në një skuadër të vogël. Për të gjitha këto, Loro Boriçi mbetet protagonisti më popullor i sportit për të gjitha kohët.

Tema

----------

